# cohort = κοόρτη



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι είναι νεολογισμός, αν και όλες οι σημασίες εκτός από την αρχική, τη στρατιωτική, είναι νεότατες. Η βιολογική, όχι τόσο — στα αγγλικά ξεκίνησε το 1845. Στη δημογραφία, χρησιμοποιείται από το 1944.

Περιέργως, δεν υπάρχει στα γνωστά λεξικά (ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ), ενώ πολλοί εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούν τον λόγιο τύπο σε -_ις_. Ωστόσο, μπορούμε να το κλίνουμε έτσι όπως κλίνεται πια και η _πόλη_: _*η κοόρτη, της κοόρτης, την κοόρτη, οι κοόρτεις, των κοόρτεων, τις κοόρτεις*_.

Από Wikipedia:

Cohort (military unit) (ΠαπΛεξ: τμήμα στρατού από τρεις σπείρες, που αποτελούσε τη βασική μονάδα, δηλαδή το ένα δέκατο, τής ρωμαϊκής λεγεώνας) Βικιπαίδεια: κοόρτις
Cohort (computer science), a group of proximate data and/or operations
Cohort (statistics), a group of subjects with a common defining characteristic — typically age group
Cohort study, a form of longitudinal study used in medicine and social science (Προσθήκη: μελέτη κοόρτης)
Cohortocracy, a form of governance with representation by groups present in the governed population

Generational cohort (demographics), an aggregation of individuals who experience the same event within the same time interval
Cohort model = Μοντέλο της κοόρτης (The cohort model in psycholinguistics and neurolinguistics is a model of lexical retrieval first proposed by William Marslen-Wilson in the late 1980s. It attempts to describe how visual or auditory input (i.e., hearing or reading a word) is mapped onto a word in a hearer's lexicon. According to the model, when a person hears speech segments real-time, each speech segment "activates" every word in the lexicon that begins with that segment, and as more segments are added, more words are ruled out, until only one word is left that still matches the input.)
Ταξινομικά, η βαθμίδα _κοόρτη_ βρίσκεται μεταξύ ανθυφομοταξίας και υπερτάξης (Πάπυρος).


----------



## pidyo (Jun 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> ενώ πολλοί εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούν τον λόγιο τύπο σε -_ις_. Ωστόσο, μπορούμε να το κλίνουμε έτσι όπως κλίνεται πια και η _πόλη_: _*η κοόρτη, της κοόρτης, την κοόρτη, οι κοόρτεις, των κοόρτεων, τις κοόρτεις*_.


Ασφαλώς μπορούμε. Δεν είχε δα και τόσο πλούσια ιστορία ως τριτόκλιτη η λέξη: από τις πέντε έξι μνείες, μόνο στον Πολύβιο είναι κανονικό τριτόκλιτο. Σε επιγραφές είναι ήδη πρωτόκλιτο.


----------



## sarant (Jun 29, 2010)

Το cohort study έχει αποδοθεί "μελέτη κοόρτης" και έτσι το βρίσκω και στην Ελλ. Βίκη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, μπορούμε να το κλίνουμε έτσι όπως κλίνεται πια και η _πόλη_: _*η κοόρτη, της κοόρτης, την κοόρτη, οι κοόρτεις, των κοόρτεων, τις κοόρτεις*_


Και γιατί όχι κατευθείαν *οι κοόρτες, τις κοόρτες* όπως κάνουν ήδη οι _hoi polloi_;

Όχι βέβαια *κοορτές κατά τις γιορτές...


----------



## Earion (Jun 29, 2010)

Άσχετο (καμιά σχέση με βιολογία), αλλά, μια και πρόκειται για στρατιωτική ιστορία, έχω μια διευκρίνιση: η ελληνική λέξη που μεταφράζει το λατινικό όρο cohors είναι *σπείρα *(η Βικιπαίδεια από βιασύνη τα μπερδεύει λιγάκι), όπως ακριβώς η σπείρα (των στρατιωτών του Ναού) που συνέλαβε τον Ιησού στον κήπο της Γεθσημανή. Η λέξη αφθονεί σε ελληνικούς παπύρους και ήδη πολύ πριν από τον 4ο αι. υπάρχει σχετική βραχυγραφία που σημαίνει _σπείρα _(_κοόρτις_) και είναι αυτή εδώ: 






Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό που νομίσατε. Επαναλαμβάνω, είναι η συντομογραφία για τη λέξη "σπείρα".


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

@drsiebenmal: Γιά ξανακοίταξε με το +:

+κοόρτεις

+*κοόρτες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2010)

Το είδα, και για να κάνω ακομη πιο σωστή δουλειά θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξω και τι ενικό χρησιμοποιούν κλπ κλπ. Προφανώς το hoi polloi δεν ήταν σωστό, αλλά η απορία παραμένει. Γιατί να μην υιοθετήσουμε για μια λέξη, που όπως έγραψε και ο π2 δεν έκανε και ιδιαίτερα καριέρα τριτόκλιτης ούτε στα αρχαία, το απλό κλιτικό παράδειγμα Ο30 κατά ΛΚΝ (μάχη, μάχες κλπ);


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

Earion said:


> Άσχετο (καμιά σχέση με βιολογία), αλλά, μια και πρόκειται για στρατιωτική ιστορία, έχω μια διευκρίνιση: η ελληνική λέξη που μεταφράζει το λατινικό όρο cohors είναι *σπείρα *


Εγώ αυτό που πρόσεξα ήταν η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε Πάπυρο («τμήμα στρατού από τρεις σπείρες») και Βικιπαίδεια («Η κοόρτις αποτελούνταν από 3 λόχους»). Μήπως στο μέρος της κοόρτης αναφέρεσαι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί να μην υιοθετήσουμε για μια λέξη, που όπως έγραψε και ο π2 δεν έκανε και ιδιαίτερα καριέρα τριτόκλιτης ούτε στα αρχαία, το απλό κλιτικό παράδειγμα Ο30 κατά ΛΚΝ (μάχη, μάχες κλπ);


Επειδή στους νεότερους χρόνους έχει κάνει καριέρα ως τριτόκλιτο και πρώην τριτόκλιτο; Ενώ τα _κοόρτη_ είναι περισσότερα από τα _κοόρτις_, τα _κοόρτεις_ είναι δεκαπλάσια από τα _κοόρτες_. Θα μου πεις ότι τα _κοορτών_ είναι κατά τι περισσότερα από τα _κοόρτεων_ και δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη. (Σιγά μη βγάλεις με μια γλώσσα εν εξελίξει.)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 29, 2010)

Earion said:


> Άσχετο (καμιά σχέση με βιολογία), αλλά, μια και πρόκειται για στρατιωτική ιστορία, έχω μια διευκρίνιση: η ελληνική λέξη που μεταφράζει το λατινικό όρο cohors είναι *σπείρα *(η Βικιπαίδεια από βιασύνη τα μπερδεύει λιγάκι), όπως ακριβώς η σπείρα (των στρατιωτών του Ναού) που συνέλαβε τον Ιησού στον κήπο της Γεθσημανή. Η λέξη αφθονεί σε ελληνικούς παπύρους και ήδη πολύ πριν από τον 4ο αι. υπάρχει σχετική βραχυγραφία που σημαίνει _σπείρα _(_κοόρτις_) και είναι αυτή εδώ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εικόνα δεν βλέπω. 

Τα πράγματα με την σπείρα είναι λίγο πιο σύνθετα. Καταρχάς, σπείρα ως μη μεταφρασμένος τεχνικός όρος είναι μονάδα του _μακεδονικού_ στρατού, αποτελούμενη (ονομαστικά) από 256 άνδρες. Ως μετάφραση των μονάδων του ρωμαϊκού στρατού υποτίθεται πως μεταφράζει αρχικά (και τουλάχιστον ως τον Πολύβιο· δεν είναι τυχαίο που ο Πολύβιος για την κοόρτη χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο κοόρτη:) ) τον manipulus, μικρότερη και παλαιότερη μονάδα της λεγεώνας και μόνο αρκετά αργότερα την κοόρτη.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία του κειμένου που μεταφράζω, να βάλω εδώ το cohort και με την έννοια του φίλου, του συντρόφου, του συναγωνιστή ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, του συνεργού/συνενόχου (#2 και #5). 
Η φράση που βρήκα λέει για τον (αποστρατευμένο και άτακτο πλέον) οπλίτη Τάδε and his cohorts (οι οποίοι δολοφόνησαν χτυπώντας έως θανάτου με τα κοντάκια τους τον Χ και την Ψ κλπ...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

Να μου επιτρέψεις να προσυπογράψω το σχόλιο που δημοσιεύτηκε στο _Times Literary Supplement_ (25/11/1965): «The new American vulgarism of ‘cohort’ meaning ‘partner’». Σημασία που προέκυψε από ανθρώπους που αγνοούσαν την αρχική και ιστορική σημασία της λέξης.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2013)

Όλες σχεδόν οι σημασίες της λέξης που δίνονται στο 1 από αυτή την άγνοια δεν προέκυψαν;

ΥΓ Στο πανεπιστήμιό μου το χρησιμοποιούν για να δηλώσουν την τάξη, τη φουρνιά, την ομάδα συμφοιτητών από την ίδια χρονιά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όλες σχεδόν οι σημασίες της λέξης που δίνονται στο 1 από αυτή την άγνοια δεν προέκυψαν;


Η κοόρτη είναι σύνολο ατόμων. Κάποιοι άκουγαν το «and his cohorts» και μετέτρεψαν το _cohort_ σε άτομο («σύντροφο»). Αυτό το λάθος δεν γίνεται στις άλλες σημασίες.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2013)

Νικ, φαίνεται ότι από το 1965 μέχρι σήμερα έχει κυλήσει πολύ νερό στ' αυλάκι. 
Εν πάση περιπτώσει εγώ ένιωσα την υποχρέωση να επισημάνω και αυτή τη χρήση από έναν έγκριτο συγγραφέα. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να παραμείνει στο νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

Μα είναι υποχρεωτικό να _παραμείνει_ στο νήμα. 
Να μου πεις πάντως αν φταις εσύ για τη διάδοσή της. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα είναι υποχρεωτικό να _παραμείνει_ στο νήμα.
> Να μου πεις πάντως αν φταις εσύ για τη διάδοσή της. :)


Μα είναι γνωστό ότι τρελαίνομαι να σπέρνω ζιζάνια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

Τσίμπησα και usage note από το ODE:

The earliest sense of cohort is ‘a unit of men within the Roman army’. In the mid 20th century a new sense developed in the US, meaning ‘a companion or colleague’, as in _young Jack arrived with three of his cohorts_. Although this use is well established (it accounts for the majority of the citations for this word in the Oxford English Corpus), some people object to it on the grounds that _cohort_ should only be used for groups of people, never for individuals.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2013)

...
Xε χε, χτες το βράδυ σ' αυτό το cohorts κοντοστάθηκα:



daeman said:


> (CNN) ... But that's why we've scoured the planet, demanded answers from our most well traveled friends, colleagues and cohorts, absorbed passionate pleas from readers, researched, investigated and examined the evidence then finally tipped the sand from our shoes, washed the brine from our eyes and put together a pretty good guide to the best beaches on the planet. ...



Λέτε να επηρεάστηκε και από το consort, ρήμα και ουσιαστικό (όχι βέβαια με την παλιά σημασία του βασιλικού συζύγου);

Από την άλλη μεριά του πόντου (the other side of the pond :-\), άλλο ένα σημείωμα για τη χρήση:

*Usage Note*: In Caesar's _Gallic War_ a cohort was a unit of soldiers. There were 6 centuries (100 men) to a cohort, 10 cohorts to a legion (therefore 6,000 men). A century, then, would correspond to a company, a cohort to a battalion, and a legion to a regiment. Because of the word's history, some critics insist that _cohort_ should be used only to refer to a group of people and never to an individual. In recent years, however, the use of cohort to refer to an individual rather than a group has become very common and is now in fact the dominant usage. Seventy-one percent of the Usage Panel accepts the sentence _The cashiered dictator and his cohorts have all written their memoirs_, while only 43 percent accepts _The gangster walked into the room surrounded by his cohort_. Perhaps because of its original military meaning and paramilitary associations, _cohort_ usually has a somewhat negative connotation, and therefore critics of the President rather than his supporters might use a phrase like _the President and his cohorts_.

The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition 2000, updated in 2009


----------

